# Looking for Friends



## ctopp

I am moving to Tokyo next month with my husband, two toddlers and a little one due early January 2014 - and we don't know a soul in Tokyo! We will be living between Meguro station and Ebisu station and I will be working from home most days, though my time will generally be flexible. We are on a two-year secondment, but anything could happen.

My husband and I are both from Australia, though we are moving to Tokyo from Zurich and have also lived in the US and Ireland. 

If there is anyone in the Meguro/Ebisu area who would like to meet up at some point in the coming months, particularly if you have little ones, it would be great to hear from you. 

C


----------



## oatmeal

We are moving to Meguro from Texas next month and my wife is also looking for expats to have play dates. We have three boys (5 years, 2 years, and 8 months). We lived in Tokyo years ago for a short time, but before having children. I'm from the States myself and my wife is originally from Japan.


----------



## ctopp

Hi - it would be great to find some people nearby for play dates. Our two boys are aged three years and almost two years. If your wife is interested, I can pass on my personal email address - is it possible to send a private message to you using this system? 



oatmeal said:


> We are moving to Meguro from Texas next month and my wife is also looking for expats to have play dates. We have three boys (5 years, 2 years, and 8 months). We lived in Tokyo years ago for a short time, but before having children. I'm from the States myself and my wife is originally from Japan.


----------



## oatmeal

ctopp said:


> Hi - it would be great to find some people nearby for play dates. Our two boys are aged three years and almost two years. If your wife is interested, I can pass on my personal email address - is it possible to send a private message to you using this system?


I was also trying to figure out now to private message here. From what I see, they want you to pay US$19/month to have that feature. That seems rather steep! Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## ctopp

pppfff - contact me at this email address that I never otherwise use: cherietoop at gmail dot com. i'll risk the spam!



oatmeal said:


> I was also trying to figure out now to private message here. From what I see, they want you to pay US$19/month to have that feature. That seems rather steep! Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## oatmeal

Email sent.


----------



## LightHearted

Ma'am I guess it would be better if you and your family would make friends somewhere in your neighborhood just to avoid some dangers in social media sites.. I mean, you are a stranger on that place, then my advice is not to let them know that you guys don't know the place that much as you might become a victim of though rare crimes... Anyways, Japanese are welcoming, most probably you'll get friends from your neighbors in no time..


----------



## Danielsson73

Hi, 

We are moving to Tokyo tomorrow, I am swedish and my wife is originally Ukrainian, we are moving with our 11 month old boy from Geneva, we would love to get to know friends. Anna will be alone with David most of the time as I'm working, so it would be awesome to get in touch with you guys. Let me know if it's ok to send you and email with our details as well. 

We will be living in Akasaka, so just a couple of stations from Meguro.

Cheers
Par/Anna/David


----------

